# Anybody have a good pairing for a Liga Privada No.9?



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,
I guess the title says it all but does anybody have an OMG pairing for a LP. I usually just have a pepsi and once I tried a Youngs double chocolate stout (YUM!) but other than that I'm clueless. I know the BOTLs and SOLTs can hook me up with a tasty match. So what's y'alls preferred poison?


----------

